# Feeding Goats: Need help making my own mix



## chevrettes (Mar 31, 2012)

hello to everybody. I am a newbie here. I live in France and nobody makes a goat concentrate mix. Everyone says use sheep nuts but I dont think they contain the right things. Could anybody please recommend a mix I could make up myself ? I have bought some minerals from the UK so alright for those. Chevrettes is french for female goat kids. This is a great forum and I have learnt lots already. At the moment they are 3 weeks old. Thanks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Wish I could help you! Goats need a balanced diet, and I'm unsure exactly how to make my own mix. There are 
ALOT of helpful people on here! Hope you get help soon!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2012)

Could I make a suggestion?  

Try renaming your thread to "feeding goats: home made feed help"..........I think you'll get more interest


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2012)

Level of protein in finished mix (pounds)
Ingredient	                         14 percent	16 percent	18 percent	20 percent
Cracked or rolled corn	                 38	             33	              27	              22
Rolled oats	                                 20	             20	              20	              20
Soybean oil meal (44 percent)	         19	             24	              30	              35
Beet or citrus pulp	                         10	             10	              10	              10
Molasses	                                         10	             10	              10	              10
Trace mineral salt	                         1.0	             1.0	              1.0	              1.0
Dicalcium phosphate	                 1.8	             1.8	              1.8	              1.8
Magnesium oxide	                         0.2	             0.2	              0.2	              0.2

Add a vitamin premix that will provide 1,000 units of vitamin A, 500 units of vitamin D and 3 units of vitamin E per pound of grain.


Chris


----------



## capretta (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha! Goat in yet another romance language! capretta is young, female goat in Italian!

I have never made my own mix, fearing I would do something wrong... but I have friends who do, and the recipe they gave me to try seems really close to that of the person above me! I'd give that a shot, and good luck! Keep us posted on how it goes!
Just a reminder too, goats also are going to need good alfalfa hay as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to BYH!!  Do you happen to know what is in the sheep mix?  One of the major differences between goat and sheep products, I think anyway, is that goats require copper in amounts that would kill a sheep.  How many goats are you looking to feed?


----------



## chevrettes (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks very much to Chris for the recipe. Dont know where I am going to get the Dical.Phosphate, or Mag. Oxide or the soya meal here, but I will try. Basically where I live, if it is not a cow, no chance !
Hvent got any sheep mix at present to check on contents but will look in the shop.
We have two 5 week old French Alpines, so still time to sort out some adult feed.


----------

